# Fluval Edge?



## Christie_ZXR (9 Mar 2012)

Has anyone done one as a planted tank of any sort? I've been debating redoing my 23L edge, but I've only got the standard halogen lighting in it. I do fancy the idea of doing it as a non co2 tank, but I'm not sure what, if anything, to do about the lighting. Just wondered if anyone could chuck some inspiration my way so I can have a think about it?   

Ta


----------



## Eboeagles (9 Mar 2012)

Its difficult for sure - trying to get into the corners is a big pain! You can google Fluval Edge Planted tank and plenty come up.

I'm just about to try an Iwagumi style in mine; using Georges Scree tank as an inspiration. I think the island style effect should hopefully make it easier to deal with:

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=12095&hilit=Project+Scree+60cm+Minimalist+Iwagumi&start=250

Other than that check these pics of my Edge over the last year:
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/ ... he%20Edge/

A jungle style is probably the easiest to maintain but to be honest if I knew I was going to get obsessed with planted tanks when I bought one for my girlfriends Beta I would have chosen something else!


----------



## Antipofish (9 Mar 2012)

I reckon you can get some nice looks with that tank esp if you go for the bigger one  Take a look at this.  Im sure George won't mind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5iih2t_5EE


----------



## Christie_ZXR (9 Mar 2012)

I really like the look of this one; http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/ ... hoto-2.jpg

I've already got the smaller edge, it's got no plants in at the moment. Did you do anything to the lighting? And were you using co2?


----------



## Eboeagles (9 Mar 2012)

Thanks.

its an early Edge so the lighting is very poor. I upgraded to these MR16's:

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/u1621cw-with ... -1844.html

I just shoved them in and they fitted snugly.  I started with no Co2 but then added with with the TMC expert set I'm selling...

I was pretty happy with it as a whole but I could never work out what plants to put in the back corners - I've tried all sorts... so I can give you a list of what not to go for


----------



## french47 (21 Aug 2012)

This is my small Fluval edge trial tank, nothing out of the ordinary just Cryptocoryne wendtii, Echinodorrus bleheri, Microsorium and good old Vallisnerie spiralis. I have to keep trimming the vallis. 
I love my Fluval edge. You might have noticed I have been asking a lot of questions as I have just ordered  a 60 x 24 x 24 tank.
Cheers


----------



## Antipofish (21 Aug 2012)

5' x 2' x 2' !!! Wow, thats quite a step up from a 46L Edge hehe.  I'm looking forward to that thread


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Aug 2012)

Think he was talking CM 's Chris..?


----------



## Antipofish (21 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Think he was talking CM 's Chris..?



Could have been talking metres too  8)


----------

